# How to copy x-rays or scan x-rays?



## techie83

I am trying to copy x-ray films for court records and Im having a hard time scanning the x-ray film. Does anyone know how to scan x-rays or how to copy x-rays? Are there specific scanners for x-ray film scanning? What is the cost? Thanks in advance for any help. -TB


----------



## valis

I'd just call a local office shop, like Staples or some such. Or have the doc create duplicates; I'd imagine that they could as well.

Have you tried putting a blank sheet of paper behind them when you copy them?


----------



## valis

and welcome to TSG.


----------



## techie83

Thanks!


----------



## valis

did that help? If so, we can mark this solved.


----------



## cwwozniak

You may want to consider having a company that specializes in digitizing x-ray film do the work for you. They would have the equipment and software certified to radiological standards. Here is a YouTube video from a company in Texas that describes their service (Disclaimer: I found the video with a Google search. You should use due diligence in selecting any such service)


----------



## techie83

we'll see.....but thanks for the help and the welcome.


----------



## valis

always......friendly bunch here.......


----------



## XRayCopyGuy

They are a bit pricey, but I use Vidar Digitizers for scanning medical films. If this is not something you are going to be doing all the time I recommend using a x-ray copy service. You can check my company out at www.legalxray.com Give me a call,I'll be happy to help you out. Dave


----------



## techie83

I think I just viewed your video on youtube. Is that you?


----------



## DaveA

You need to be using a photo scanner in the slide or negative mode. There needs to be some back lighting, then things should go well for you.

The other problem I can see is that most x-rays sheets are larger than most scanners, you may be doing a bunch of "Stitching" to put the larger ones into a single file.


----------



## cwwozniak

If the x-ray copies are going to be admitted as evidence in any kind of civil or criminal court proceedings, it may not be a wise idea to take any kind of homebrew shortcuts to make the copies. The opposing attorneys would most likely be questioning the legitimacy and accuracy of copies of any original x-ray films that were not made using approved procedures in the medical imaging field.


----------



## techie83

cwwozniak said:


> If the x-ray copies are going to be admitted as evidence in any kind of civil or criminal court proceedings, it may not be a wise idea to take any kind of homebrew shortcuts to make the copies. The opposing attorneys would most likely be questioning the legitimacy and accuracy of copies of any original x-ray films that were not made using approved procedures in the medical imaging field.


Agreed cwwozniak, I ended up calling xraycopyguy above. Just curious on how you embedded that youtube video above?http://forums.techguy.org/members/221730-cwwozniak.html


----------



## cwwozniak

I think I just copied and pasted the URL from the YouTube page into a new line of the post to give you a link to the video. Looks like the TSG server turned it into an embedded video instead. Not sure if I could do it as a trusted advisor or if any member can do it


----------



## valis

pretty sure any member can do it. Think it's part of the VB code.


----------



## Noyb

I've held some Xrays up to a window for the backlight and used my digital camera to get a picture.


----------



## mel61

I would use a reasonable (10 megapixels ) camera to simply photo shoot the X-Ray films while in their luminous box!

This could be the cheapest solution.


----------



## Noyb

If he doesn't a Doctors light box ..
A white light source >> a diffuser (maybe a sheet or two of white paper) >> the Xray >> the camera.

But any photo can be "doctored" nowadays ... I assume these are for Record copies only.
Can you imagine trying to sue a surgeon for malpractice with this picture of a Xray ??


----------

